# Anyone have a DIY Projector Retrofit guide?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take a look at CarId. They have projector kits for the Cruze.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I can certainly help you along the way as I have now done 2 cruze retrofits. 

Let me know exactly what you're looking for - that link had a Cruze with what looked to be mini H1s with a graphite shroud. 

Have a look at The Retrofit Source Inc and more specifically their resources section (DIY Installation Guides) for more information and guides.

obermd is also correct that CarId has some pre-built kits but most of these are for looks and not performance.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

TRS Is amazing! I have a set of Mini's waiting to go in my daily, pretty easy set up. Pop the lens off and the projectors have a threaded end that goes through the stock bulb socket and has a retainer that holds it in.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

LunaticConcepts said:


> TRS Is amazing! I have a set of Mini's waiting to go in my daily, pretty easy set up. Pop the lens off and the projectors have a threaded end that goes through the stock bulb socket and has a retainer that holds it in.


Almost that simple with the mini H1s - you'll have to do a little (very minor) trimming in order to get the retainer nut to tighten.


----------



## LunaticConcepts (Nov 14, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Almost that simple with the mini H1s - you'll have to do a little (very minor) trimming in order to get the retainer nut to tighten.


Yepper. Im planning the square mini D2S's for the Cruze, the mini h1's for the daily. Nice kits, make it easy.

Also, the customer service at TRS is amazing! I chatted with a guy there for quite some time and was very very helpful in answering all my questions.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

That square lens may be a little trickier (I don't what the shroud's size is) but I just put in the mini d2s last week without too much hassle.


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Giantsnation thanks for the reply man this is the first attempt at retrofitting some headlights, links, pictures, videos on diy will be extremely helpful. Thank for what insight u have provided already. i was looking into doing a retrofit exactly like the pictures in the link i provided, 

these are the same pictures/link
Chevrolet Cruze 2011 | HID Retrofit

But i am not sure what kit to get from The Retro Source... Honestly their BI-Xenon Morimoto Mini Stage 3 kit H1 for $270 kit is kinda pricey for me, is there any other kit i could find or put together below that price range? from ebay or amazon? another vendor/company? Im also looking for quality so if there is no other option how can i come up on the Retrofit Source kit buying it a few things at a time to not spend the whole $300 at once. I am using the OEM headlight assembly since i dont have the cash to dish out for a set of aftermarket, unless i screw up the OEM ill be forced to buy a replacement on credit card, which i want to avoid as much as possible. 

Also does the bulb size matter? I saw this H1 KIT but our cars use the H13 bulbs should i buy a kit with H13? Does it make a difference? I would like do a simple kit where i dont have to cut much off the OEM headlight i feel like that is were i would screw something up. 

Thanks in advance u guys rock!




[h=1][/h]


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Give me a day and I'll find you something reliable but cheaper (not ebay). 

H1 will be the new bulb size hooked to a h13 harness to connect to your oem wiring.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Check out Members: For Sale. 

Lots of used parts in great shape.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks like a full trs kit is $300. So let's see if we can cut this down. 

Case in point FS: Mini H1 6.0, Valeo projectors, & 5.75" housings

Look at part #1 and #4. 

That right there is half price of the full trs kit and with the upgraded bulbs. 

Then you'll need harness and ballasts
http://www.theretrofitsource.com/co...to-h13-9006-motocontrol-bi-xenon-harness.html - $35

ballasts: $70
http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/sho...ICED-TO-SELL-FAST!!!-CHEAP!!-OEM-AND-MORIMOTO!

$250 all said and done.


----------



## raz (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice i was able to reach out to these forums ill see if they are still available. Thanks for the look out those look awesome. How complicated is it to do the job on the OEM lights? is the problem just taking them apart? also are these projectors for high and low beam?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

It's a pain and not worth the effort in my opinion. Oem replicas can be had for about $110 on ebay. And yes these are bixenon


----------

